# San Diego Gets Second Mini Franchise!!



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Penske, the owner of BMW of SD and MBZ of SD....not to mention 10 other dealerships, will be the proud owners of San Diego's second Mini franchise. The new location will be in Kearny Mesa in between the exisitng BMW and MBZ car lots. This is really great news for many of us who live really far from Brecht Mini. The new dealership should open next year. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Penske, the owner of BMW of SD and MBZ of SD....not to mention 10 other dealerships, will be the proud owners of San Diego's second Mini franchise. The new location will be in Kearny Mesa in between the exisitng BMW and MBZ car lots. This is really great news for many of us who live really far from Brecht Mini. The new dealership should open next year. :thumbup:


You mean San Diego gets its *first* mini dealership. I don't really consider Escondido to be San Diego anymore than Riverside is Los Angeles.

I'm delighted a dealership actually in San Diego is arriving soon. I'm definitely not happy about the prospective owners (the BMW of San Diego folks almost make Brecht look like a good company) but at least when I need service I can actually take my Cooper S on a weekday. :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> You mean San Diego gets its *first* mini dealership. I don't really consider Escondido to be San Diego anymore than Riverside is Los Angeles.


ummmmm.....okay.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Sorry, I'm neither a fan of Escondido nor Brecht Mini. I loathe going to either place.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

oh wow, two dealerships in one city. How about only one MINI dealer for the entire state???! LUCKY!!! U guys cry me a river.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

javelina1 said:


> oh wow, two dealerships in one city. How about only one MINI dealer for the entire state???! LUCKY!!! U guys cry me a river.... :thumbdwn:


There is also another dealer coming in Arizona too... 

MINI has recently announced about 10 new points, including the one in San Diego and another one in Tempe, Arizona. Others include a few on the east coast to fill in some of the empty areas, another one in the Northwest, and another one in Michigan from what I recall.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> I'm definitely not happy about the prospective owners (the BMW of San Diego folks almost make Brecht look like a good company)


Sorry to hear about your issues with BMW San Diego, but I work for said "prospective owners" and I can assure you that it is a top notch organization with a strong focus on customer satisfaction. Our group currently has 3 top-performing MINI dealers and has 3 of the new dealers that will be opening over the next 12-24 months. I'm sure that the MINI store in San Diego will be a great place once it opens up.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues with BMW San Diego, but I work for said "prospective owners" and I can assure you that it is a top notch organization with a strong focus on customer satisfaction.


I cannot agree. I'd rather not offend you so I'll leave it there.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> There is also another dealer coming in Arizona too...
> 
> MINI has recently announced about 10 new points, including the one in San Diego and another one in Tempe, Arizona. Others include a few on the east coast to fill in some of the empty areas, another one in the Northwest, and another one in Michigan from what I recall.


how sweet that is! thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## denhugh (Mar 23, 2002)

Really, this is silly marketing practice. A bit more penetration elsewhere in the country seems to be more logical than another California dealer.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

denhugh said:


> Really, this is silly marketing practice. A bit more penetration elsewhere in the country seems to be more logical than another California dealer.


The MINI dealership in Escondido is 30+ miles away from San Diego. Customers coming from San Diego drive by a huge number of competing dealerships on the way up.

I'm sure there are US cities where you have to drive more than 40 miles to reach the nearest dealer but it makes sense to put stores where the customers are. San Diego / Chula Vista / National City / La Mesa make up a large market that was not well served.


----------



## grotto1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Any one knows when are they opening?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> The MINI dealership in Escondido is 30+ miles away from San Diego. Customers coming from San Diego drive by a huge number of competing dealerships on the way up.
> 
> I'm sure there are US cities where you have to drive more than 40 miles to reach the nearest dealer but it makes sense to put stores where the customers are. San Diego / Chula Vista / National City / La Mesa make up a large market that was not well served.


amen to that. SD's the 7th largest city in America and it doesn't have one Mini dealer. The drive to Escondio means I must schedule my service appointments 3-4 weeks out as I can only go on weekends and I must have a car. When my car acted up on the drive to work one morning I was super ticked as Escondido isn't even remotely close to my office - I was faced with losing half a day of work just to have my car looked at!

Kearny Mesa is striking distance easily to La Jolla, downtown, Poway/Scripps and Sorrento Valley - the office enclaves for most professionals in San Diego.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Penske, the owner of BMW of SD and MBZ of SD....not to mention 10 other dealerships, will be the proud owners of San Diego's second Mini franchise. The new location will be in Kearny Mesa in between the exisitng BMW and MBZ car lots. This is really great news for many of us who live really far from Brecht Mini. The new dealership should open next year. :thumbup:


Wow, that's awesome news! The 35 minute drive from Mission Valley to Brecht is getting kind of old. Do you have a more specific date?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Not a fan of BMW of San Diego either... I use Cunningham.


----------

